# Whats your Ride look like?



## BedlamBully

Haha okay so what do people drive? I'm a big car fanatic so am curious.

My everyday driver is a 1993 Ford Exploder(yeap exploder) with a huge cracked windsheild, BFG tired, and peeling paint. HAHA

and THIS is my weekend driver. When its warm enough.


----------



## K-O Player

*Holy Sh*t*

Nice freakin ride, I love old cars my first car was a 68 mustang. very nice


----------



## bx-made

befor and after










and me and my mom a few year's ago befor she past away









and 93 lx5.0 4sale..lol


----------



## bx-made

.















[/QUOTE]

that a 69 charger ?


----------



## OldFortKennels

That car is SICKK!!!!!!!!

My daily is this 03 R6 unless I am working horses or its pouring rain and then its the truck!


----------



## K-O Player

This my 2003 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP 3.8 V6 with Supercharger AFTER my wife wrecked it . She got hit by a Tahoe that ended up flipping ( everyone ws ok just shook up) Its been fixed now and you cant even tell.


----------



## bx-made

dam bro i know how that feel ..


----------



## MetalGirl30

I drive a 1999 Toyota Camry!!


----------



## Passenger

I'm a picture whore.

Here is a bunch of pictures of my car over the years.






















































































































Painted lower valance










Painted tail light bezels


----------



## BedlamBully

bx-made said:


> .


that a 69 charger ?[/QUOTE]

Yes it is


----------



## KNGSTN

*Here's my Ride*

Here was my daily, now it's in the shop getting some new mods done!!
























Night Shots








Day Shot
Hey bx-made niiice 93 LX for sale:thumbsup: , my older brother had a Police Package 93' notchback I think it was a State Trooper car.....I loved it!! It soooo NASTY on wide-open throttle!!


----------



## Passenger

bx-made said:


> befor and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me and my mom a few year's ago befor she past away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 93 lx5.0 4sale..lol


Is that a 5lug swap I see on the GT? Or are those 4 lug replicas? Nice car regardless. Any mods?


----------



## bx-made

Passenger said:


> Is that a 5lug swap I see on the GT? Or are those 4 lug replicas? Nice car regardless. Any mods?


they r 4lug rep's 17 by 9 i dont have alot done
bbk underdrive pulleye
full exhaust from the header back bbk and flowmaster 2 inc
and soon it i'll have ford racing gt40 x heads
30 pound injectors and a bbk ssi intake manifold wit a 75mm throttie bodie 
wit a 190 fuel pump and alot more when i make some money 

and i'm goin sale the 93 lx it a five speed all stock motor wit a aluminum radiatior and bbk shorty headers and x pype wit high flow cats and flowmaster exhaust it has 130'000 on it ..
and the gt has 50'000 i dont drive the gt 2much she my show car lol and the lx is my racing car ...lol


----------



## bx-made

i think the bullet look the best on this car bro


----------



## Passenger

bx-made said:


> i think the bullet look the best on this car bro


Eh. I hated the way the Bullets looked. I'll continue to roll on my 99GT wheels until I can afford Saleens or some forged wheels.

Sounds like you got some decent plans for the GT.

Mine has 3.73s, underdrive pulleys, O/R H-pipe, Dynomax Ultraflow mufflers, Tremec 3550 swap, 190lph pump, and a dry kit spraying 150 for now :thumbsup: Car has ran a best of [email protected] on heavy ass 17" chrome Torque Thrust II's in 95+ degree mid-day summer heat. Its got 12s in it as it sits, just haven't been to the track this year.

Future plans include putting on my Typhoon upper/lower intake mani that I've had since Thankgiving, Walbro 255 and a KB Boost-a-pump, Ponydown turbo manifolds with a T70 and a 3" coldside, and an F303 cam.


----------



## intensive

man...fd rx7s and chargers....i feel like abum driving a honda crv my sis gave me lol


----------



## Passenger

intensive said:


> man...fd rx7s and chargers....i feel like abum driving a honda crv my sis gave me lol


Everyone knows rotaries suck though. FD's are nice as hell after you put in a proper motor (LS1 swap ftw!)

CR-V's are dope though. It reminds me of a space ship when I'm driving them for some reason. Also, those B20Z's in them are pretty stout when swapped into an Integra. I know that much first hand.


----------



## intensive

rotarys dont suck, as long as they dont catch on fire the top end is insane on them bro


and the b20z only came in the later 99 model crvs, i got it tho lol


there just bumped up on compression from the b20b, i wouldnt ever wanna do a "ls"vtec conversion again, my buddy had a eg6 with one that had the b16a2 head with crane cams and a t3/4 that he bought used, fast a SOB until it popped all the head bolts off lol


----------



## redog

*O.K. heres mine*

My 16 yr old daughter is gonna race it at the Lake county mud drags july 28


----------



## BedlamBully

Su-weet redog. I miss my truck  

BTW all ricers suck, rotary or not. HA!


----------



## Passenger

intensive said:


> rotarys dont suck, as long as they dont catch on fire the top end is insane on them bro
> 
> and the b20z only came in the later 99 model crvs, i got it tho lol
> 
> there just bumped up on compression from the b20b, i wouldnt ever wanna do a "ls"vtec conversion again, my buddy had a eg6 with one that had the b16a2 head with crane cams and a t3/4 that he bought used, fast a SOB until it popped all the head bolts off lol


I'll pass on a rotary. Rather not have to depend on three little triangles, haha.

I'm with you on the honda part though. My brother, and alot of my close friends have Honda's, and I'm normally stuck working on them, haha. We're about to do two turbo setups. One being a DSM 14B setup on a 94 Del Sol with a stock block D16Z6, and the other being a 50mm/T3 setup on my brother's DA Integra with a light modded LS. Both of them talk major trash say they'll outrun my Mustang without the bottle but its not gonna happen, especially from a stop like they think they will. I'll be adding on buslengths while they're still blowing the tires off. ahahaha


----------



## KNGSTN

Ah, I knew the FD would start sum Rotary vs. Piston comments. Anyway, Passenger your mustang must be really quick I can respect that, pretty sure it's a bad ass ride. Ohh and I wish I could depend on 3 "triangles", my stock motor has only 2, but a 3 "triangle" motor is a 20B from mazda, be it a rotary it's one the most badass swaps for an FD, LS1 is nice but I like a 20B better. I won't sit here and gab that the 20B is the end all be all, but I think a properly built 20B FD would give your Mustang a run for it's money. 

I love the all ricer's suck comment, no respect for a cars that can perform I see, just the same V-8 american muscle car fans that are'nt open minded enough to respect other cars that are not V-8's, s'all good. Your Charger is badass, and my dream muscle car is a nice AAR 'Cuda, but what do I know I'm just a rotary ricer. LOL


----------



## BedlamBully

KNGSTN said:


> Ah, I knew the FD would start sum Rotary vs. Piston comments. Anyway, Passenger your mustang must be really quick I can respect that, pretty sure it's a bad ass ride. Ohh and I wish I could depend on 3 "triangles", my stock motor has only 2, but a 3 "triangle" motor is a 20B from mazda, be it a rotary it's one the most badass swaps for an FD, LS1 is nice but I like a 20B better. I won't sit here and gab that the 20B is the end all be all, but I think a properly built 20B FD would give your Mustang a run for it's money.
> 
> I love the all ricer's suck comment, no respect for a cars that can perform I see, just the same V-8 american muscle car fans that are'nt open minded enough to respect other cars that are not V-8's, s'all good. Your Charger is badass, and my dream muscle car is a nice AAR 'Cuda, but what do I know I'm just a rotary ricer. LOL


No ricers suck cuz I am tired of working on whiney little teenagers cars that just want something that goes fast..without any work. I believe I should have to do more than put a turbo on, or put a chip in, or hook up some nos (something else I am against lol) and yeah I do like good old American Muscle...this is, after all...american still.

And I hate going downtown and little idiot kids coming up..my car can beat yours, well duh...a honda weighs about as much as that cars door! Its just plain irritating...THAT is why I hate hondas, and ricers, its because of the people that drive them (around here anyway), lol, and I get tired of workin on em....though if I owned one I would probably pick an rx7 despite the rotary, or a skyline.


----------



## Taz

there is a topic in a s10 forum i am in and its called what is a ricer? what i posted is "RICER" is a state of mind I dont care waht you drive if you street race i dont care what it is you are a ricer if you have a wing that touches the sky on a honda or any thing of the such you are a ricer now wings arent all bad butt it better be on something that looks good not some back yard BS. to me them are some examples of ricers. i dont know why i call street racers ricers they are the biggest idiots IMHO


----------



## BedlamBully

That's a good point. Although I am still not a big fan of the cars themselves...too little for me 

And I am firm believe that the noise should come from the front of my car....not the ass end. Haha


----------



## Passenger

KNGSTN said:


> Ah, I knew the FD would start sum Rotary vs. Piston comments. Anyway, Passenger your mustang must be really quick I can respect that, pretty sure it's a bad ass ride. Ohh and I wish I could depend on 3 "triangles", my stock motor has only 2, but a 3 "triangle" motor is a 20B from mazda, be it a rotary it's one the most badass swaps for an FD, LS1 is nice but I like a 20B better. I won't sit here and gab that the 20B is the end all be all, but I think a properly built 20B FD would give your Mustang a run for it's money.
> 
> I love the all ricer's suck comment, no respect for a cars that can perform I see, just the same V-8 american muscle car fans that are'nt open minded enough to respect other cars that are not V-8's, s'all good. Your Charger is badass, and my dream muscle car is a nice AAR 'Cuda, but what do I know I'm just a rotary ricer. LOL


20B would walk me like hell probably, haha. My car has ran a fastest of [email protected] mph in the heat on bad wheel/tire combo. It has 12.80s in it on a good day I'm more than sure. Its nothing special, run of the mill 302 car to be honest.

As for rotarys, to be 100% honest, I have NO experience with one, just heard bad stories about apex seals blowing out and what-not, hah.

As for the ricer comment, I've owned more 4bangers than anything. I'm a very open minded person when it comes to automobiles. A fast car is a fast car. Matter of fact, here is one of my favorites

Can you say K20 Geo Metro? :clap:


----------



## intensive

KNGSTN said:


> Ah, I knew the FD would start sum Rotary vs. Piston comments. Anyway, Passenger your mustang must be really quick I can respect that, pretty sure it's a bad ass ride. Ohh and I wish I could depend on 3 "triangles", my stock motor has only 2, but a 3 "triangle" motor is a 20B from mazda, be it a rotary it's one the most badass swaps for an FD, LS1 is nice but I like a 20B better. I won't sit here and gab that the 20B is the end all be all, but I think a properly built 20B FD would give your Mustang a run for it's money.
> 
> I love the all ricer's suck comment, no respect for a cars that can perform I see, just the same V-8 american muscle car fans that are'nt open minded enough to respect other cars that are not V-8's, s'all good. Your Charger is badass, and my dream muscle car is a nice AAR 'Cuda, but what do I know I'm just a rotary ricer. LOL


go youtube a 20b rx7 lol, itll make you pee yourself, the 20b came frm a big heavy rotary luxury eunos cosmos car in japan, it was fast for a luxury car to.

kinda like stickin a big block 454 ina s10, but higher revv's

most people who bash imports and call us ricers dont get it and wont normally get it ever.but hey, what do we care, there paying for there gas, we'll pay for ours lol


----------



## intensive

BedlamBully said:


> That's a good point. Although I am still not a big fan of the cars themselves...too little for me
> 
> And I am firm believe that the noise should come from the front of my car....not the ass end. Haha


ever heard a supra with a open downpipe 2jz? the spooling up is kinda like extremely loud forplay....that just leads to the blowoff,i think it sounds better the any v series engine, foreign or domestic


----------



## OldFortKennels

Redog, you just know my style and I would hate to see any boys around if your daughter is driving that!!!!! I know its coming though.

Was it you that built that black jeep that got wrecked?


----------



## showmeyourtints

My rice:
1995 Eclipse GST(sold)








































More rice:
1991 Honda CRX(sold)
Had almost all the parts for mini-me turbo build, then lost interest
















Lowrider Astro with 16 switches(sold):








All I have now is my bike, 2001 GSXR 1000:


----------



## Taz

my summer toy nothing special










sorry so small


----------



## showmeyourtints

BedlamBully said:


> And I hate going downtown and little idiot kids coming up..my car can beat yours, well duh...a honda weighs about as much as that cars door! Its just plain irritating...THAT is why I hate hondas, and ricers, its because of the people that drive them (around here anyway), lol, and I get tired of workin on em....though if I owned one I would probably pick an rx7 despite the rotary, or a skyline.


You're just as bad as people saying that all pit bulls are baby eating killers. You should know better then to categorize all people that own/race Hondas as ricers. And saying you "hate" them is pretty weak. It takes more skill to build a Honda to run low 10's then it does to build a small block chevy, and I know because I speak from experience. Opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one, and yours stinks.


----------



## redog

OldFortKennels said:


> Redog, you just know my style and I would hate to see any boys around if your daughter is driving that!!!!! I know its coming though.
> 
> Was it you that built that black jeep that got wrecked?


Well, the boys could never keep up with Kaylee anyways. The jeep came out great. My wife has been driving it since we put it back together. Ill post pics of it later. My oldest, Cassidy totalled it out early last spring, then she totalled out my wifes suburban and then she totalled out my daughter Kaylees 88 ford probe. shes had 12 tickets this year but the judge keeps dropping the charges. finally we dropped her from my insurance and took her licsence away. She has a thing about driving w/ her head in her butt.


----------



## KNGSTN

Intensive, I YouTube'd 20B Rx7 and I've seen alot of those vids they are very cool.

BedlamBully, you are right there are alot of kids out there with lil hondas trying to strap on a turbo, and a chip and go pick fights with mustangs and such. And I agree with putting in alot more work in order to bring out the full potential of your vehicle. I have had my share of lil ricer's try to start races with me on the highway or at a stoplight, it is very annoying. It is as you said the people that drive them, I have seen some very well built Hondas driven by very mature owners who just care about building a car right :thumbsup: to them. So please don't think everyone who owns an import is a ricer. There's a commonality to all this, your Charger is one mean ass ride, and despite my explosion prone RX, I think it's a siick ride too, in the end real car people can recognize real car people, we just have to look above the wings of the ricers to find one another. LOL

Passenger, that Geo metro is daaamn awesome, it would be a nice sleeper on the streets!!!!! Yea there are many stories of the dreaded Apex seal failure, it happens and probably always will. But to recap on what BedlamBully said about putting in real work to make your car fast, rotaries do take some time to make them stay together and make good power. It really takes an experienced builder to build a rotary right and stout enough to take alot of power. It also takes a well versed tuner to really tune the motor right so it can safely make the power. Alot of the apex seal failures come from detonation, due to fact that the stock ECU can't compensate for higher boost pressure, and other reasons as well. Oh and that Geo Metro is Awesome!!!!


----------



## Passenger

intensive said:


> most people who bash imports and call us ricers dont get it and wont normally get it ever.but hey,* what do we care, there paying for there gas, we'll pay for ours lol*


Slightly stupid comment.

05+ Mustang GT's get over 30mpg with ease, and run 13s in the quarter. My car averages 19-20mpg on the interstate, but then again, my car has 3.73s, no cats, and no smog pump/system.

showmeyourtints- That GSXR is bad!


----------



## OldFortKennels

> Well, the boys could never keep up with Kaylee anyways. The jeep came out great. My wife has been driving it since we put it back together. Ill post pics of it later. My oldest, Cassidy totalled it out early last spring, then she totalled out my wifes suburban and then she totalled out my daughter Kaylees 88 ford probe. shes had 12 tickets this year but the judge keeps dropping the charges. finally we dropped her from my insurance and took her licsence away. She has a thing about driving w/ her head in her butt.
> __________________


SHHEESSEEE

I hope she made it out ok on all these. She hard headed???lol


----------



## BedlamBully

showmeyourtints said:


> You're just as bad as people saying that all pit bulls are baby eating killers. You should know better then to categorize all people that own/race Hondas as ricers. And saying you "hate" them is pretty weak. It takes more skill to build a Honda to run low 10's then it does to build a small block chevy, and I know because I speak from experience. Opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one, and yours stinks.


If you read the whole post I only put spoiled teenagers in that catagory. Well I don't have a chevy so I wouldn't know. And I used to work custom rides, hot rods AND ricers, so I know from custom experience as well. I can hate them if I want. People are entitled to their opinions and thats what is it. People are entitled to their opinions about dogs too even if you don't agree with them. There your hard life lesson for the day, haha.And my butt hole stinks? what are you 12? lol


----------



## Taz

ok come on guys all car forums have this dicussion and this is how it ends up. lets just post them pics of cars.ffs!!!!


----------



## NesOne

Taz said:


> ok come on guys all car forums have this dicussion and this is how it ends up. lets just post them pics of cars.ffs!!!!


Sounds good to me:

Here's my daily driver










Completely stock (aside from the rims), '02 Accord, 4 cyl., 223K miles, and still giving me 29.4 MPG.


----------



## showmeyourtints

BedlamBully said:


> If you read the whole post I only put spoiled teenagers in that catagory. Well I don't have a chevy so I wouldn't know. And I used to work custom rides, hot rods AND ricers, so I know from custom experience as well. I can hate them if I want. People are entitled to their opinions and thats what is it. People are entitled to their opinions about dogs too even if you don't agree with them. There your hard life lesson for the day, haha.And my butt hole stinks? what are you 12? lol


Your opinion stinks... I guess you haven't heard the phrase before. Maybe you're too deep in the backwoods to have heard it...::banjos and fiddles::
I agree that too many young, and mostly punky, kids get a Honda, and act stupid with them. But who didn't act a little crazy in their first car? I blew the engine in my Buick Regal in the first week I had it. I was driving like a retard, but also knew I had a 455 waiting to go into it. I have had many fast cars, and dealt with many punk teenagers, but my point was not all people who own/race Hondas are punk ricers, as you claim. Hate whoever/whatever you want, but just remember that ignorance is usually where hate comes from.

And thanks to the person who complimented me on my bike!


----------



## KNGSTN

Taz said:


> ok come on guys all car forums have this dicussion and this is how it ends up. lets just post them pics of cars.ffs!!!!


:cheers: to that!!

I'll just put one more up. Here's my favorite pic of the FD.


----------



## reddoggy

Enough guys, I saw this one coming! If y'all wanna talk crap do it via PM or somewhere else. This thread shoulda been in the Lounge anyway!


----------



## showmeyourtints

Man I want a 3rd gen tt rx-7 sooo bad.


----------



## KNGSTN

showmeyourtints said:


> Man I want a 3rd gen tt rx-7 sooo bad.


RX7club.com in the 3rd Gen Classifieds, there's some pretty nice ones out there for sale. Makes me mad that for the same amount of money I bought mine for I could of bought one with more goodies than mine. Aww well I still love my FD. Niiiiiice Gixxer btw.


----------



## Passenger

KNGSTN, you should buy some 5zigen FN01RC's for that car. My fav wheels on those cars.


----------



## jaydub




----------



## KNGSTN

Passenger said:


> KNGSTN, you should buy some 5zigen FN01RC's for that car. My fav wheels on those cars.


I was thinkin' about those, it's between them, some CCW's, Gram Lights or Volks. But I'm leaning toward saving up a little bit more and gettin some Volk SF Challenges!!


----------



## KNGSTN

Nice ride Jaydub!!


----------



## Passenger

You've defiantly have great taste. I'm a HUGE CCW fan, almost any forged wheel actually..


----------



## jaydub

KNGSTN said:


> Nice ride Jaydub!!


she's ok sucks on gas good thing i work 5mins from my house....got a 92 honda pos now..she's parked at the time in till i get the 632CI motor for her and then she's all drag strip:woof:


----------



## bx-made

jaydub said:


>


i'm a ford boy but I love the 67 to 69 camaro 2 nice car


----------



## TheBoss

Well I drive a 2003 Subaru WRX, its World Ralley Blue, Its all jacked up right now from getting hit in my apartment complex but it has 18 inch bronze wheels and its lowered and cobb stage 2 with a 3 inch downpipe and exhaust along with a catless up pipe. I love awd! I will post picks when photobucket comes back online.


----------



## TheBoss

Its not the greatest pic but its a pic none the less....


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

*Yea a lil late*

but, its what I drive. For now. =]
I was at cemetary doing a photoshoot.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

sold last year .. makes me sad










just got this like a month ago


----------



## thadogz801

*my acura rsx*


----------



## bx-made

pitbulllover27870 said:


> sold last year .. makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ru crazy i would love 2 have that car did it have a 289 or the 6


----------



## pitbulllover27870

289 automatic man... i miss it bad lol


----------



## ericschevy

2004 Chevy Silverado 4x4 sittin on 30's
Centerline forged aluminum wheels.


----------



## BedlamBully

Wow who revived this? lol

My 2003 Ram. Hemi Magnum
















My truck at night. You know youre jealous lmao


----------



## ericschevy

Well that turned out like crap! I'll take new ones as soon as I make it to the car wash..lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

IM LATE IM LATE IM LATE.... im just gonna copy and paste from the other section lol

my mustang (daily driver) is pretty much all cosmetic fun. painted it myself, cleared my headlights, of course upgraded wheels. blacked out tailights. im going for the two tone look, im going to be painted the roof and top half of the trunk black and get a cobra wing, i also have the louvers on my back windsheild  noone could pull it off like me lol. currently has an indash touch screen and two 12 in subs by JL audio. im going to finish the stang this year, i wanna get some matte black wheels (chrome is from highschool lol) and i wanna run 13in wide in the back and 11in in the front. right now i have 11 in the back and 10 in the front..gotta get a grill delete, and my wing.... thats about all for that rustang lol


my ACTUAL project car is my subaru wrx. tring to get this on the track with a 10sec quarter mile... upgraded tubro, real volk wheels, gettin some bride seats soon, coilovers, brembos are in the garage waiting to get put on, ark intake... i want alot of things. this too needs some different wheels, i wanna go with a better offset, and stretch my tires like a MOTHER lol... throw some slicks on that bad boy. also wanna gut the back seat and put a roll cage... thinkin green with some red bride seats and green harnesses... but yada yada yada.... here are the carros


----------



## Drftroadster

lol k this is mine but its in paint now

these are all pre cage and alot of other stuff

































Old roomate jammed his phone in my face


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

forgot to add.... this is a decal i got a while ago


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Here's My Baby....

2002 BMW 525i


----------



## eddie b

heres my rides.
06 Nissan Titan
08 Honda CBR1000RR


----------



## vdubbinya

2002 vw gti 1.8l turbo ---rave green only 500 in usa =D
















high 9's drag boat ;-)


----------



## bluefamily

How do you keep the dog hair off the seats and the snot prints off the windows?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I get my car detailed everyother week.....LOL


----------



## pcw20

My everyday driver is a piece 01 silverado. Then in order bought fall 08- 09 stunna. My (cruz) bike. Quad at thee track ... then just a funny pic i had to add lol


----------



## Track Junkie

My rides: '07 Yamaha R6, '06 Nissan Titan SE 4x4(back in the states). I threw in a few pics of me on the track just because... :thumbsup:


----------



## leetmike

*hes my ride...*

hes my rides... im from uk. 2.5 v6 vectra SRI modified. 220 bhp.

and my subaru impreza wrx japanese import 300bhp.


----------



## Khymera-B

03 Expedition aka Bowser aka King Koopa


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> forgot to add.... this is a decal i got a while ago


Id leave stickers for the window babe. Thats gonna sun burn your metal and stay in your paint FOREVER!! Even if you take it back down to metal and build it back up you will see that. But if you dont care, I love that sticker!!

Lots of nice cars on here, I will have to take the camera out and take some pics of my car and some of the cars Ive done work on.


----------



## scottronics01

Two birds one stone


----------



## eddie b

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Id leave stickers for the window babe. Thats gonna sun burn your metal and stay in your paint FOREVER!! Even if you take it back down to metal and build it back up you will see that. But if you dont care, I love that sticker!!


not exactly... if its a vinyl sticker then it wont do any harm... but if its a regualr adhessive super sticky sticker then yea itll hurt your car over time. but you should be fine since it looks like a vinyl.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

this is my old mustang i sold it last summer...very sad lol





































and this is my camaro that is currently sitting in the drive way with a blown head gasket










and this is currently what im rolling










and my dirtbike with me when i was a skinny lil man lol


----------



## wheezie

if my car could be descirbed in a song it would sound like this


----------



## gunner921

This is our baby!

















this is our baby after some idiot tboned it.









sure do miss driving that thing!


----------



## ~StangChick~

found a few pics of my car...96 GT


----------



## Passenger

gunner921 said:


> This is our baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is our baby after some idiot tboned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure do miss driving that thing!


Comp. Orange Mach! rool:

Time to be a picture whore! 

Behind the house where it stays. Thats my '66 Biscayne in front of it.


















DIY air intake. MAF and filter in the fender well. Relocated the nitrous solenoids after this pic was taken









Freshly waxed









Whole motor shot































































Freshly painted lower valance. Did the tail light bezels the next day









OOOLDD Picture. Tried on a friend's Bullitt wheels to see if I liked them









Another old picture, still had tail pipes!









Old wheel setup before the wreck









Last track setup. Mickey Thompsons = dead hoOK!









Another pic with the Bullitts









Right after I painted the tail light bezels


















Photoshopped it up! Mini-mustang!


















Burnout video from 2 years ago.


Burnout video from like 3 months ago


Racing at Fun Ford Weekend a few summers ago. Ran 13.12 at 105mph on the heavy Torque Thrust II wheels I borrowed from a friends uncle. Car should run 12.80s on a good day. Notice the nitrous backfire on the 1-2 shift.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Ok...This will our new addition in Spring 09...

2009 Honda Odyssey Touring

This thing is super hott to me (well I am a soccer mom..lol)

Give me more room for kids and dogs...LOL


----------



## gunner921

nitrous?!?!? youre crazy lol. what else is done to it? I took the mach to the track, 12.83 stock (well slp catback.. so basically stock).. im sitting here watching gunner eat his back foot its hilarious! goofy dog.


----------



## Passenger

The car is originally a v6 car with all options minus the Mach460 sound package. 

It has the obvious 99GT wheels, 02GT leather interior (Front seats/backseats/shift boot/shift knob), 92 GT motor (Factory forged pistons!), 95 Cobra R trans (Tremec 3550), 8.8" rear from a 92LX with 94-98 axles/brake setup. No one knows it was an original V6 car unless you look at the VIN#.

As for actual mods, it has under drive pulleys, stock manifolds, offroad H-pipe, Dynomax Ultraflows (dumped!), 3.73 gears, the Tremec transmission, Zoom HP-1 clutch/pressure plate, 190lph fuel pump, and the nitrous. Its a NOS 05115 dry kit. Currently has 150 jets in it. Typical 5oh car


----------



## gunner921

very nice. my insurance company left me screwed after my accident, its gonna cost me 10 grand to fix it.. its sittin in the garage with a crushed a-pillar, and body damage on pretty much every panel. i wish i could get it fixed! i loved having cars pull up to me thinkin i was a gt, and then making them wish they never revved it!  the good old car days!! have fun with it! dont blow it up lol nitrous is rough!!!


----------



## Passenger

The 05115 dry kit is Mustang specific, VERY VERY safe kit! My next setup involves a turbo setup on the existing motor. I have no fear


----------



## Coletrain

This will be the next car I buy










Hugger Orange with the white SS stripes of course. Getting the LS3 version not the L99. It will go straight from the dealer to my cousins shop for "modifications" to the engine. 422 projected hp is not nearly enough.


----------



## gunner921

that new camaro better be able to do some tricks with how long its been in production!


----------



## Coletrain

gunner921 said:


> that new camaro better be able to do some tricks with how long its been in production!


No kidding! I went to Chevy yesterday to buy one since they are expected out the first quarter of 2009. Salesman didn't know anything about a date and said I couldn't order and pay for mine now because he didn't know prices or features. I told him just make it fully loaded and orange ( inferno orange metallic ) as they call it. Offered him a $40k check on the spot and the remainder when the car came in, but he wouldn't do it. Another dealer said they won't be coming out til 2010 so who freaking knows.


----------



## gunner921

lol well ill take a $40k check! must be nice!!! just buy the new challenger its freaking sweet! anddd availableeee!


----------



## Coletrain

gunner921 said:


> lol well ill take a $40k check! must be nice!!! just buy the new challenger its freaking sweet! anddd availableeee!


Mopar....
*M*any 
*O*ld 
*P*arts 
*A*nd 
*R*ust

I'll pass hehe


----------



## gunner921

at least they are capable of getting cars into production! haha im jk im a ford guy anyways! even tho i worked at a shop that started the body parts on the challenger! and yes i know... the new mustangs are a disgrace!


----------



## gunner921

lol i hope people dont jump in and start fighting about ford gm or chrysler now!


----------



## Coletrain

Only Dodge I would ever own is a truck. ( which I do ) Don't care for their cars. Now when it comes to Ford....well I would rather pedal a Schwinn then drive a Ford. Never owned one and can't ever seeing myself buying one.


----------



## blurzredg4

02 z-71 only pics i have on this comp lol


----------



## blurzredg4

other one.....


----------



## pitbull learner

OMG yous have some awesome looking cars..

Well since i lived on a island for 19 yrs this was our ride..this is my dads Crayfishing boat that we use to use when our boat was broken down or out of gas..lol..

















But My cars not worth showing...lmao...

hopefully in the next 4 months ill have me a Mercedes C200 1997 slammed on some 18" Chrome Vault Savannah Mags, fully bagged...lol...thats what im trying to aim for..lol..


----------



## Elvisfink

Here's a photo of my old car. I got rid of it about 20 years ago because it was so uncomfortable to ride in. For whatever reason, every time I was in it I had to ride in the backseat with my hands behind my back. Oh, and apparently backseat door handles are not included; I guess they're considered an optional upgrade. 









Here's a photo of my 69 Electraglide.


----------



## vegasbound

Here are mine....

2004' BMW 325XI, and my 2004' Suzuki GSX-R 1000.....


----------



## Gixxermike

BedlamBully said:


> Haha okay so what do people drive? I'm a big car fanatic so am curious.
> 
> My everyday driver is a 1993 Ford Exploder(yeap exploder) with a huge cracked windsheild, BFG tired, and peeling paint. HAHA
> 
> and THIS is my weekend driver. When its warm enough.


why is "your" charger for sale on ebay in santa cruz califorina? 

and your location says idaho.

eBay Motors: Dodge : Charger (item 200310126595 end time Mar-06-09 19:33:27 PST)


----------



## BedlamBully

uh did you read that I don't have it anymore it was sold to some guy a while ago, who knows what he did with it.

Its interesting to see where things end up though. hmm.


----------



## Gixxermike

:rofl: do you have any pics of it YOUR driveway or YOUR garage?

I seriously doubt that 69 charger was ever yours.


----------



## Jblondie813

eddie b said:


> heres my rides.
> 06 Nissan Titan
> 08 Honda CBR1000RR


*LOVE the grill on the Titan!!!!!*


----------



## Jblondie813

HAHAHA I have a 2004 Olds. ALERO! WOOO! LOL I bought it when I was a senior in high school (back in 2005)...I definitely wasn't thinking of the future when I got it...That's for sure! Its actually FOR SALE!! 









After I sell the Alero I wanna get one of these! Everytime I see 1, I wanna cry b/c I want 1 SO BAD!









We are currently looking for an older cheap Jeep Wrangler for my husband...

Annnd we also have an 05 Kawasaki Ninja 636! That's FOR SALE also!!! 
































Any takers?!


----------



## Gixxermike

why do people have to lie to impress strangers on the internet?


----------



## Jblondie813

IDK! But u never know for sure. I say only believe HALF of everything u hear! Whatever...
But for real! I am not lying! I still have a car and bike for SALE!!


----------



## Gixxermike

Jblondie813 said:


> IDK! But u never know for sure. I say only believe HALF of everything u hear! Whatever...
> But for real! I am not lying! I still have a car and bike for SALE!!


I'm not talking about you. I'm talking about the threadstarter who is claiming to own that 69 charger.


----------



## nate

:roll: some of my pics suck i had to scan part of them i killed my old pc 
ok my bike is an 04 R1 and r6 was laura's we sold it she was scared of it
the black truck is an 87 s10 blazer with a few mods 406 b&m r74 2500 stall the rest just for looks 
the white truck is an 02 4.3 5 speed truck (and yes its the same one i got stuck in the mud at the GA over the weekend)


























































]








































 i wish the black still looked that good  freaking tail gate is cracked to hell and i got to paint it again and soon :hammer:


----------



## Nyce22

why cant i upload pictures!!!! but i drive a green 94 ford explorer xlt v-6 with 268,000 miles on it and she runs like a champ! i just put a bunch of music in her so when im riding i can zone out to the rumble of the bass.

i also have an 06 chevy cobalt lts silver... 5 speed, 4 cylinder and i zoom everywhere with that car... 

and the newest addition i just got yesterday is an 08 chrystler sebring touring edition... its white and its a v-6 DOHC 12 valve 2.7L it can move but it has no get up and go lol...


----------



## Raybeez

this is my play toy


----------



## Pits4Life

Heres my group. Theres Me and my srt-4, my boyfriend and his lancer evolution, his brother and his trans am, and our friend bryan with his eclipse, enjoy!


----------



## Diesels_Mama

patsar16 said:


> Heres my group. Theres Me and my srt-4, my boyfriend and his lancer evolution, his brother and his trans am, and our friend bryan with his eclipse, enjoy!


See i KNEW SRT-4's were chick cars! i also have one... 2004 and it's solar yellow... i guess there's only like 200 or so for 2004 model's and i say it's cuz they ran outta the paint after 2003... 
What do you have done to yours? mine is up to stage 2... about to put a bigger intercooler, (needs tune up as well, wires, plugs, o2 sensor), a new clutch and new motor mounts (broke mine rubber inserts  ).


----------



## OldFortKennels

Me on my newest ride at Deals Gap. Thanks to Killboy and crew for the shot.


----------



## thaim

DAMN BEDLUM YOU HAVE A SICKKKKKKKKKK RIDEEEEEEEEEEEEE HOW MUCH YOU PUT INTO THAT SUCKER?


----------



## Hirihat

I'm jealous!! We just have a boring '08 Scion XB!! It's cool though, seats lay flat for the dogs, we have room for all 7 of them and us, it's nice and torquey, good mileage, CHEAP to insure, and the cargo liner is heaven sent if you have dogs or haul around mulch & stuff.....


----------



## ~StangChick~

OldFortKennels said:


> Me on my newest ride at Deals Gap. Thanks to Killboy and crew for the shot.


Great Pic..nice bike!


----------



## redog

Insane Andy! great pic


----------



## athena08

kngstn Nice rex. I used to own a 95 with a single setup on it. Loved that car and miss it greatly. Fastest thing i have ever been in. Scary as well. What do you have done to it so far. i see the racing beat exhaust. Ill have pictures of my beasts soon. LOL


----------



## BroncoGurl

This is my DD/occasional toy; a '98 Ford Ranger. Nothing too special.



















This here is my baby; '91 Ford Bronco. Just put in a 393 stroker that I built for it and converted it to mass air. I just need to give it a tune and smog it, but since I was laid off some months ago I haven't had any money to put into it. 

Way too many mods to list. Going to throw some FF one tons under it next.










This is my pretty motor. Too bad you can't really see it under all that crap.



















And this is my quad that I sold last year.  '02 Yamaha Blaster





































I'm supposed to be getting a '71 Ford 3/4 ton from my aunt. She said they don't drive it anymore and since she knows that I'm so into cars she asked me if I wanted it. Just have to drive up there, fix a couple things on it, and get it home.


----------



## Dodreamzcometru

This is my husbands nissan 240sx mine is still a work in progress lol so im not posting pics yet..

any 240 fans out there ?


----------



## redog

mines bigger!


----------



## American_Pit13

Mine don't get stuck in anything! lol.


----------



## redog

Did you get that from O.J.?


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> Did you get that from O.J.?


No Sir lol..


----------



## Grimes

american_pit13 said:


> No Sir lol..


Too bad, it would be worth so much money lol


----------



## redog

thats a sweet bronco


----------



## Roxy_Nie

redog said:


> Did you get that from O.J.?


*LMAO @ Dave*


----------



## BroncoGurl

Yay for Broncos! :cheers:

Time to whore it up some more. 










A few old pics.





































And an old pic from when I first got it.


----------



## redog

YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels

That Bronco is SWEEET!! and its good to see it being used like it should. I used to have a 78 Chevy on 38's that liked to play as well.

This is my other ride, when Im not on the bike!!


----------



## Dodreamzcometru

OMG i love the paint , im horse crazy


----------



## American_Pit13

Another of the Bronco. 









My Malibu


----------



## trust3d1

Sorry for the pic whoring








my vr4 and cbr








my mazda and cbr








my garage 








my drive way with the roomates S4








just the bike








GF's 09 GT








Black one is my Vr4. She has some goodies 








ME and my baby 








Camera phone shot

Before all the goodies but still not stock




link to the bike on the road, since video i have done a few mods, i will post updates as she goes back together.

Thanks for looking

Gerrad Friend


----------



## maggiesmommie

My hubby drives a 2000 Oldsmobile Alero 3.4 liter V6. post pics of his car later

I drive a 1998 Oldsmobile Silhouette 3.4 liter V6, just need a new paint job, all leather seats, and a DVD player wth 2 screens in the headrests














































and we have a 1994 Firebird Formula....pics later


----------



## Maddog

thats my baby, more mods coming over summer.. Ford Probe 2.0


----------



## Maddog

and my boys car, which is almost as if it would be mine, lol.
i mean, i luv it totally and im proud of it aswell.

nissan 200sx T, drift machine, lol  many DIY things on it










changing the engine









new engine


----------



## Jenna23

trust3d1 Nice stang! I just bought my first last spring. I drove 8 hrs to get it lol :hammer:
Getting summa time ready, I just had it detailed!


----------



## Maddog

another pix of my ride..










btw..im going to take my new baby on friday. 
aint telling noone whats it gonna be, till i post pix in here on saturday


----------



## luv-a-bullCharley

I always wanted to drive the General Lee..U lucky bugger.. My dream car is a 1971 Old Cutlass Supreme


----------



## B I G G I E

MINE IS THE SPACE GREY COUPE 
THE CAR IS IN THE SHOP RIGHT NOW GETTING TOTALLY REDONE..WHEN IT'S BACK ILL UPDATE EVERYONE


----------



## Passenger

Trust, I've wanted that Graffiti edition CBR since I saw it almost 2 years ago! Badass bike.


----------



## Maddog

heres my new baby boy 
2.3 kompressor


----------



## PitBullSwagga

oh shizzy i just notic4ed this thread! will post when i get off work!!!


----------



## Tony G.

all of the play toys. some of them under construction.

truck is apart and is being lifted.
jeep is just fun mud toy.
srt-4 daily
picking up a 90 240sx tomorrow


----------



## redog

MMmmmmm! jeep.............


----------



## H224thGenSedan

The project car 1989 Civic Sedan








H22a, QSD H2B, Knockoff RMF, ~11.7:1, 80mm tb, Custom Top mount mani, 95mm crank, ect (not sure how many honda guys are here so I wont get into to much detal








The daily grinder is a 2001 Inca Civic coupe ex. Cant find any pictures of it but its nothing to look at anyway. I enjoy the 30-35mpg around town.


----------



## PitBullSwagga




----------



## PitBullSwagga




----------



## xx69felicax

My civic.


----------



## PitBullSwagga

my mod list:
Performance
'93 JDM GT4 3S-GTE
8.8:1 Pistons
ARP Head Studs
HKS Metal Headgasket
HKS Turbo Timer
Blitz Blowoff Valve
TwosRus MBC
Front Mount Intercooler
Custom Welded IC Piping
APEX'i Induction Kit/Filter
AFM/3" Intake/Turbo Inlet [minimal bend]
Custom Full 3.0" DP/BP
AEM UEGO Wideband o2 Sensor/Gauge
3" Magnaflow High Flow Cat
GReddy SP2 Catback Exhaust
Kirkasaurus Poly Motor Mounts
NGK Iridium Spark Plugs
MSD 8.5MM Superconductor Wires
MSD Blaster 2 Coil
ACT Stage 2 Clutch
TRD quickshifter kit
TRD Boost Gauge
KOYO Racing Radiator
Oil Catch Can

Suspension
Bilstein Struts
Tein S-Tech Springs
Stock Strut Tower Brace [Front]
Custom Strut Tower Brace [Front]
GT4 Strut Tower Brace [Rear]

Exterior
GT4 WRC Hood
GT4 WRC Hood Spoiler
GT4 Spoiler Riser Blocks
JDM Tails
JDM Power Folding Mirrors
HID Lows with Polished lenses
HID Clear Fogs
Facelift '96+ Front Bumper
404 Sideskirts
OEM/TRD Front Extensions
OEM/TRD Rear Extensions
TRD badges
tC Grill
RSX NightHawk Black Pearl Paint

Interior
'99 Style 3 Spoke Steering Wheel
JDM SS-III Red and Black Sport Seats
JDM ST-202 Toyota Hyper Sports Floor Mats
Leather Style Dash
Leather Style Door Panels
NightHawk Black Pearl Painted Dash Inserts

4 Gauge A Pillar Pod with:
TRD Boost Gauge 20VAC to 10PSI
STRI Boost Gauge 30VAC to 15PSI
STRI EGT Gauge
STRI Oil Pressure Gauge
AEM UEGO Wideband o2 Sensor/Gauge in DS Vent
Custom Single Din Gauge Cluster with:
Volt Meter [For Engine/OBE System]
Volt Meter [for Audio/Video System]
Water Temp
Red 5way LED Gauge Cluster/Blinkers
Red 5way LED A Pillar Gauges
Red 5way LED Single Din Gauge Cluster

Sony Xplod Head Deck
Boston Acoustic SX60 Performance 6.5"/Tweeter Component Speakers [Front]
Boston Acoustic SL60 6.0" Speakers [Rear]
Boss DVD Player [Custom mounted in glove box]
(2) Boss 7" Widescreen Monitors in custom locations [1 in PS Airbag Position]
3-way Electronic Crossover
Rockford-Fosgate 15" P2 Subwoofer in custom enclosure
Rockford-Fosgate 4004 Amplifier
Rockford-Fosgate 3002 Amplifier
Rockford-Fosgate 1 Farad Capacitor
Full set of R-F Accessories


----------



## rscan925

2005 kawasaki zx6r 636cc. this my daily driver.




























i also drive a 1983 chevy caprice, two tone brown with a 5 inch lift kit.


----------



## redog

strictly for fun


----------

